# Display Show Title When Paused



## planetgraham (Apr 6, 2015)

I think having the show title above the progress bar when paused would be nice. I was really surprised it wasn't there (I'm a Tivo newbie).


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Good idea. When paused, it should display the show title, the channel, the time and for more info, which would bring up the standard info overlay.


----------



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

I think if they were to add this, it should be an option, not the default. Personally, I often pause a show to look at some detail in a particular scene, and I already feel like the progress bar (sometimes with an ad even) blocks the screen. I wouldn't want even more info blocking the screen that I would have to clear in order to see things in the scene. To each his own, I guess, as long as they're optional.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They can't do that because that's where they put the ad.


----------



## planetgraham (Apr 6, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> They can't do that because that's where they put the ad.


I've seen people refer to Ads on their Tivo... But in the month I've had mine I've never seen any ads. So I don't know where they appear.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

choco said:


> I think if they were to add this, it should be an option, not the default. Personally, I often pause a show to look at some detail in a particular scene, and I already feel like the progress bar (sometimes with an ad even) blocks the screen. I wouldn't want even more info blocking the screen that I would have to clear in order to see things in the scene. To each his own, I guess, as long as they're optional.


Just press the Clear button while the screen is paused and all on-screen graphics will disappear.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

planetgraham said:


> I've seen people refer to Ads on their Tivo... But in the month I've had mine I've never seen any ads. So I don't know where they appear.


The appear above the green play bar and can be quite large.

You may or may not know this but if you press Right on the D-pad it will show the main banner with the show title.


----------



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

NashGuy said:


> Just press the Clear button while the screen is paused and all on-screen graphics will disappear.


Yes, I know I can do that. It's just already bad enough having an ad take up that space some of the time. I don't want program info to *always* take up that space, requiring me to press Clear even more often than I already need to.


----------

